# Massives DNS-Sicherheitsproblem gefährdet das Internet



## Newsfeed (9 Juli 2008)

Eine neuartige Angriffsmethode enthüllt ein konzeptionelles Sicherheitsproblem des Domain Name Service. Nahezu alle prominenten DNS-Implementierungen sind anfällig, die Hersteller liefern in einer koordinierten Aktion Patches.

Weiterlesen...


----------

